# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Classic Rock Tab?

## grags

First let me go ahead and admit that I am not as talented as a lot of the posters here, but I have played in a few bands mostly as a drummer.  I have a very basic grasp of the guitar, dulcimer and violin.  Now, I find that in the waning years of my life, I am consumed with the mandolin and this instrument has brought me much closer to understanding music and theory, which I previously avoided like the plague.  With the guitar or dulcimer, I can find books/CDs galore covering a wide range of old rock classics that have the song chords and detail transcriptions of original solos.  The same goes for the dulcimer.  I have several books that have most of the popular Beetles tunes transcribed for the dulcimer.  These learning aids have been a great help to me over the years.  However, there does not seem to be any source for such materials available for the Mandolin.  If there is, I sure have not found it.  Even though utube is replete with such tunes.  Can anyone direct me to a source until I reach a level of talent that will allow me pick tunes out by ear?

----------


## JimRichter

if you go to my website, I have several tunes arranged for mandolin from Hendrix, Zeppelin and others;

http://www.jimrichter.com

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Here's some cool Rock tab from here and traditional others, The 2nd link has some cool folks like Jim who tab'd some stuff out, Check out Jay Buckey's tab site from in there.

Chase down the scales from the sites too and do some spider exercises from inside them to get a nice little groove going of your own, Be your tab.

http://www.mandolincafe.com/cgi-bin/...earchterm=rrck

http://mandolinformation.blogspot.co...ret-board.html

http://www.traditionalmusic.co.uk/ma..._To_Dublin.htm

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Non rock but some good riffs to experiment with can be found here....

http://www.mountainsentinel.com/mandolin.php

----------


## Jason Nagati

www.led-zeppelin.org has mandolin tabs for the mandolin parts of their songs, as well as the guitar, bass, and drum tabs.

----------

PaulBills

----------


## PaulBills

How cool is that link!

----------


## Ben Cooper

:Cool:

----------


## roscoepwavetrain

i think the issue is that tab is so dominant with guitar as most players (myself included) can't read music. i think you have a lot of mando players that can read music (having learned it while studying another instrument), so most of what's out there in form of sheet music isn't tab but traditional tablature. i agree with you on how playing the mando has upped my theory knowledge (previously i had little to none) as it has with me.

thankfully we have youtube and the internet in general so what tab is out there can be found. what i've found is that if i find songs i want to play, then if i poke around i'll find some sort of source for playing it. most rock songs can be played along with by just shadowing the major chords and i use my old guitar tab sources for that.

----------

